# Miscellaneous > Ask an Expert >  import .dmp to oracle 9i

## dai_lo

I tried to import a .dmp file to Oracle 9i
and I got the following message

Connected to: Oracle9i Enterprise Edition Release 9.2.0.6.0 - Production
With the Partitioning, Oracle Label Security, OLAP and Oracle Data Mining options
JServer Release 9.2.0.6.0 - Production

Export file created by EXPORT:V09.02.00 via conventional path

Warning: the objects were exported by SYSTEM, not by you

import done in WE8MSWIN1252 character set and UTF8 NCHAR character set
import server uses AL32UTF8 character set (possible charset conversion)
export client uses WE8ISO8859P1 character set (possible charset conversion)
export server uses AL16UTF16 NCHAR character set (possible ncharset conversion)
. importing SYSTEM's objects into KCBKLLRBA
. importing SYS_EMBARCADERO_REPOSITORIO's objects into SYS_EMBARCADERO_REPOSITORIO
IMP-00003: ORACLE error 1435 encountered
ORA-01435: user does not exist
Import terminated successfully with warnings.

----------


## jkoopmann

you will need to perform the import as the SYSTEM user

----------


## dai_lo

I login as SYSTEM.

but i got the following error


Connected to: Personal Oracle9i Release 9.2.0.1.0 - Production
With the Partitioning, OLAP and Oracle Data Mining options
JServer Release 9.2.0.1.0 - Production

Export file created by EXPORT:V09.02.00 via conventional path
import done in WE8MSWIN1252 character set and AL16UTF16 NCHAR character set
export client uses WE8ISO8859P1 character set (possible charset conversion)
IMP-00025: for DBA export files, FROMUSER must be specified with TOUSER option
IMP-00000: Import terminated unsuccessfully

----------


## jkoopmann

what is the full import command you are using.
are you trying a FULL=y import?
this is where it really helps knowing how the export was done. 
if the file isn't too too too big you can sometimes notepad or vi the dump file and find the users in it. not fun but it can be done. just make sure you have a backup of your dump file before trying this.

----------


## skhanal

You need to create the users in your database and import schema by schema

imp file=file.dmp userid=system/manager fromuser=a touser=a

----------


## jkoopmann

how confusing. 
Lets keep one thread on this
http://forums.databasejournal.com/sh...ad.php?t=40325

----------

